# Cheese texture question



## giggler (Jul 5, 2018)

I am looking for a type of cheese to make Cheese Enchiladas, baked.


1. The worst here in gas station cheese enchiladas is Velveeta because it melts into cheese soup and tastes, not so good.


 2. I have tried Kraft and other brands Cheddar, mild, medium and sharp, in small blocks you Shread yourself, much better. but they also seem to melt too much .


3. I think I am looking for a more Hard white cheese that will Hold Up to baking for 30 minutes without totally melting. 



4. they have a cheese called Oaxaca from Mexico?


5. Our friend Larry talked about Paneer cheese that when cooked still has Some Bite to it?


6. maybe I am cooking my cheese enchiladas too long?


Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 5, 2018)

giggler said:


> I am looking for a type of cheese to make Cheese Enchiladas, baked.
> 
> 
> 1. The worst here in gas station cheese enchiladas is Velveeta because it melts into cheese soup and tastes, not so good.
> ...



Maybe bake your enchiladas without cheese or just a light layer. Then wait till the last 5 - 10 minutes of baking to add the cheese.  JMHO 


Oops sorry. 
I thought you were talking about the cheese on top. I make beef, bean and cheese enchiladas and never really had the problem with the cheese inside but the cheese on top sometimes gets to runny or to brown before the baking is done.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 5, 2018)

Hmmm, thinking here Eric. 

How about cutting big sticks of cheese for inside the tortilla's rather than using grated cheese?
It will take it longer to melt.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 5, 2018)

I use Cotija for the topping, and sometimes mix a handful in with some cheddar and Monterey jack for the filling. Cotija is a rather dry, crumbly cheese and softens in the oven, but doesn't melt. Once opened, it lasts quite a long time in the fridge too - another plus. I love the flavor.


You also might try reducing the baking time. Since the ingredients in enchiladas are already cooked, it really just needs heating up. I'd try about 15 minutes in a preheated oven, then check them. If there's too much heat for too long, sometimes the cheese will separate, which is no bueno. 

Not the greatest pic, but this is from a couple of years ago.  I love a lot of 'stuff' on enchiladas.  Good luck with your next batch, Eric.  Now I'm craving enchiladas.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 5, 2018)

Oaxaca, Chihauhau, cotija or queso fresco.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 5, 2018)

CraigC said:


> Oaxaca, Chihauhau, cotija or queso fresco.




What Craig said.  Mabe in combination with another NON-KRAFT or SARGENTO
cheddar or Jack.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2018)

While the others' suggestions are fine, your item #6 may also be part of the problem.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 5, 2018)

I have never made, but have eaten many cheese/ onion enchiladas, in Mexican restaurants.   Always were good to me.  The only thing I don't care for is when the cheese is stretchy like mozzarella on pizza.  I like to have a firmer fork bite. 

Not sure about gas station enchiladas.  We have one g.s. that I;ve been to  and  had  their chicken cheese and green sauced enchiladas.   Ok-adequate.  Thinking of another one located reasonably close that has a good neighborhood food reputation.  I should try theirs, for cheese enchiladas, and see how they are.  

Whatever the white crumbly cheese is most often gets sprinkled on top after it's baked.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> I use Cotija for the topping, and sometimes mix a handful in with some cheddar and Monterey jack for the filling. Cotija is a rather dry, crumbly cheese and softens in the oven, but doesn't melt. Once opened, it lasts quite a long time in the fridge too - another plus. I love the flavor.
> View attachment 30563
> 
> You also might try reducing the baking time. Since the ingredients in enchiladas are already cooked, it really just needs heating up. I'd try about 15 minutes in a preheated oven, then check them. If there's too much heat for too long, sometimes the cheese will separate, which is no bueno.
> ...


 WOW Your enchilada looks wonderful!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 6, 2018)

When I make cheese enchiladas, I kinda let them cool a bit  9still warmer than room temp, but not piping hot right out of the oven. 

As they cool a bit , they regain their consistency.
I personally like them at this temp.

Paneer won't give you same cheese taste as the cheddar or Jack cheese.

I personally stuff the enchiladas with the jack cheese, bake, then last few minutes melt some cheddar cheese ( shredded ) on top.


----------



## blissful (Jul 6, 2018)

While there are people in Mexico that like a wide variety of cheese, the most common cheese is a very young cheese, queso fresco. Common, as in, most people there eat the queso fresco cheese all the time. I heard of a story where a friend was visiting mexico and the mexican friends thought that 'old cheese' (meaning aged cheese) was bad, and 'young cheese' was better, young as in not aged long at all. This makes a big difference, and in my experience, aged cheeses are more meltable and "just made' cheeses don't tend to melt well. Given all that you might want to try queso fresco.


My friend that only makes cheese from raw goat's milk, tells me that goat's milk cheeses don't melt.



Oaxaca, is going to melt like mozzarella.


Here is a handy cheese chart that might help with those decisions.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

blissful said:


> While there are people in Mexico that like a wide variety of cheese, the most common cheese is a very young cheese, queso fresco. Common, as in, most people there eat the queso fresco cheese all the time. I heard of a story where a friend was visiting mexico and the mexican friends thought that 'old cheese' (meaning aged cheese) was bad, and 'young cheese' was better, young as in not aged long at all. This makes a big difference, and in my experience, aged cheeses are more meltable and "just made' cheeses don't tend to melt well. Given all that you might want to try queso fresco.
> 
> 
> My friend that only makes cheese from raw goat's milk, tells me that goat's milk cheeses don't melt.
> ...


That’s a really handy chart! Paneer needs to be added to the last category.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 6, 2018)

I like Monterrey Jack or Colby Jack (Cojack) mix.  Not too picky about it though.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 6, 2018)

msmofet said:


> WOW Your enchilada looks wonderful!




Thank you, MsM.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 6, 2018)

Bliss, thank you for posting the handy dandy cheese chart. I put it in my faves and will pass it along to my daughters.


----------



## blissful (Jul 6, 2018)

Cheryl J, you're welcome. I've been learning a lot about cheese for a couple year now. My family is more melty cheese fans.


----------

